# My two new additions



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

These two little girls were born last night. Both they and mommy are doing great! These are our first kids, I thank God! ATTACH]92885[/ATTACH]














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable...congrats!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

So precious!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aahhhh... Miniatures of mom.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable ! Congratulations


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful X 2!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

What sweet little puff balls. Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats enjoy them


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! they are adorable


----------

